# Excel via COM bearbeiten und speichern?



## luemmelchen (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und guten Tag!

Ich wusste nicht recht, zu welchem Thema meine Frage gehört, sorry falls ich im falschen Forum gelandet bin...

Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen, für unser Intranet einen online-Ferienplaner zu erstellen. Dabei müssen die Mitarbeiter ihre gewünschten Ferien selber eintragen und der Vorgesetzte muss die Wünsche akzeptieren oder ablehnen können. Das ganze muss grafisch dargestellt werden.

Das Ding ist nun, dass dieser Ferienplaner schon als Excel-Datei existiert. Dies aber einfach in ein html einzubinden funktioniert nicht, weil das speichern nach dem bearbeiten so anscheinend nicht möglich ist. Nun habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass dies bei einem Windows-Server mit installiertem Excel über COM recht einfach zu realisieren sei. Einen Windoof-Server haben wir, nur habe ich keine Ahnung, was "COM" zu bedeuten hat und wie man damit arbeitet. Ist das eventuell ne php-funktion? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
luemmelchen


----------



## Blaschki (2. Dezember 2004)

Du must einfach den aufbau der Datei verstehen, und sie mit php öffnen und das was hinzukommt eintragen und dann wieder speichern mit php.

Zum Aufbau der Datei:

Office 2003 XML Reference Schemas 
Da steht drin wie Office-Dokumente (seid 2000) aufgebaut sind. (Excel / Word /Powerpoint)

Zum einlesen von Datein via php gibt es mehr als genug beträge im forum.


----------

